# Zest



## kimkaseman (Mar 2, 2015)

I've read that you can't add zest to melt and pour because it will mold. But ppl seem to add it to glycerin melt and pour. Any advice?


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey, I add lemon and orange zest to one of my soaps all the time,  I have never had any problems!  My mother -in-law loves that soap!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 3, 2015)

You're supposed to used dry zest so that there's no water inside the zest itself.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 4, 2015)

I am so sorry that I forgot to mention that.  Thanks HMLOVE!

I only shred the very top portion of the peel. I do not take the white part under the top skin. (If that makes sense )
I however, do not let it dry because if I do so, the zest dehydrates, discolor and look becomes hard ( unless you want it for a scrubby effect in the soap) I just use it for the great look of it. However, I use a little dry rosemary and basil for the scrubby effect! 

Good luck! Do post pictures of what you make  and let us know how the zest works for you


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure, DRIED zest can be added. As you can see from Khanjari's soap, the orange and yellow colors remain.


----------

